# That Dreaded Time of the Year



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

So it is that time of the year again where it is time to clean the snow spread. I'm just curious what methods everyone else uses. Maybe I will pick up some ideas that work better or more efficiently than what I do. Either way you do it, its always a royal pain to have to clean 1000+ dekes.

What I do with my FB's is wash them all with a sponge and water. Sillosocks and Deadlies I lay sideways on the ground and rub them clean with my hand and a hose, then flip and do the other side, then setup for a day to dry out.

What do the rest of you do to clean your spread?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

power wash them...sillosocks, FB's, and tnt's works good and then we have sponges and rags for the really dirty ones...works good with 3-4 guys goes pretty quick


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks for the tips guys. I'll let you know what I do next october


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

When it is muddy I used rags to wipe down the stakes as we picked them up so no clean up for me this year. :lol:

Ya know, it sucks when your doing it as it adds 1/3 more time to pick it up.....but after last summer washing decoys for days on end it sure looks like a winner now.....I do still need to tape up some torn dekes, have not touched my trailer in a month.....maybe this weekend.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Flight Cancelled said:


> power wash them...sillosocks,


I tried powerwashing my sillosocks last year and the first one I tried it on ended up shredded.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

goose_caller said:


> When it is muddy I used rags to wipe down the stakes as we picked them up so no clean up for me this year. :lol:


I wish I could say the same. I store and transport my dekes in a way that the stakes don't get the dekes dirty. Problem is when hunting in 4" of soup and having a dog running through the dekes there is no way to keep them clean. Then there are those high wind mornings when you have to set the sillosocks with their butts touching the ground, then the sun comes out and the ground turns muddy as well as the dekes. I will forever be in search of the way to hunt in the spring without getting the dekes all muddy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I did this this winter/spring on my socks, silosocks

It is simple: 3 buckets, tubs, sinks, etc. First one has warm water and detergent. Used ERA everytime. Second and third are clean water rinse.

I put a wide board in the first leaning against the side so I can lay the sock flat. Soak about 10 socks in the detergent, then pick one out at a time, lay it flat on the board and run a sponge over the mud/blood/stains. Takes it right out. If the other side of the sock needs it, flip it over and repeat. Rinse clean in the first bucket, then make sure the sock is detergent free in the last.

Socks will never be whiter


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Just think about how much time you will have if the population collapses or we ever shoot enough to eliminate the spring season..... :roll:

Did you really need to tell us about yourself cleaning your decoys, Sorry if i am an *** but really.....


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

goose_caller said:


> When it is muddy I used rags to wipe down the stakes as we picked them up so no clean up for me this year. :lol:
> 
> Ya know, it sucks when your doing it as it adds 1/3 more time to pick it up.....but after last summer washing decoys for days on end it sure looks like a winner now.....I do still need to tape up some torn dekes, have not touched my trailer in a month.....maybe this weekend.


WTF are you serious?

With that kind of experience you could go to work at the corner gas station checking engine oil for people, the months when you arent playing "guide"

Come to think of it, both occupations take the same amount of education and experience.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

all we do is tape up the ones that need taped we have never washed a decoy in ten years and we have around 14000 deadlys and we seem to kill a few geese a year


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Cleaning decoys?

Are you serious?

A little mud looks fine - just makes 'em look like a juvy!


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> all we do is tape up the ones that need taped we have never washed a decoy in ten years and we have around 14000 deadlys and we seem to kill a few geese a year


The joys of not having to push your decoys up to their belly on windy days so they look good. :beer:


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

ya i never clean my decoys either.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

yep once in the ground good till youre done hunting no matter what the wind is our how strong


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> all we do is tape up the ones that need taped we have never washed a decoy in ten years and we have around 14000 deadlys and we seem to kill a few geese a year


14,000!?!

That's a ton of decoys! :lol:

I just bought some socks that were used and pretty dirty so I'm glad this was brought up


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

ya ts alot

i dont think they need to be washed IMO


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> ya ts alot
> 
> i dont think they need to be washed IMO


Oh come on, at 2 minutes a decoy that is only 467 hours of work.....not like you have anything better to do for the next few months.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

ya i do its called fishing and :beer:


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> ya i do its called fishing and :beer:


Heard you suck at both. :lol: Have never heard once of you guys showing up still drunk to pick up clients....I mean how can you be a snow goose guide and not show up drunk in the morning????? LOL

I had the best one this year, I had a group of guys this year that hunted with a not to be named Missouri guide service the year prior and had their guide pass out drunk in the blind Sunday AM....they pushed a few $ in the stubble straps for a tip(still not sure why) and quitly slipped out of the field....when they glassed the blind at the trucks he was still out cold....classic.


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

im not a guide  never killed anything in my life lol

i heard a story just like that one this spring also but my guys didnt leave any tip they just left im sure we are talking about the same big (i mean small ) what ever they are now outfitter :lol:

mike

any word on the tx thing our is that just talk


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

MCMANN said:


> im not a guide  never killed anything in my life lol
> 
> i heard a story just like that one this spring also but my guys didnt leave any tip they just left im sure we are talking about the same big (i mean small ) what ever they are now outfitter :lol:
> 
> ...


Probably not the same....this was a MO based outfitter....take your pick....I am sure who your talking about has produced the same results in the past also. :beer:

I don't know what I am doing next year yet.....I really want to guide, but that would require me starting some other kind of business to keep me busy the other 6 months out of the year....If I can find a real job I think I am going that route....don't worry, will still manage 10-12 days in Mo-Mo land...got to take vacation some time.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

It sounds like you guys are a couple of totally bad a$$ snow goose guides.

Wow. High five to that.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> It sounds like you guys are a couple of totally bad a$$ snow goose guides.
> 
> Wow. High five to that.


Nope, just a laid off guy trying to pay the bills any way he can. :wink:


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

nope not a badass anything just a guy trying to make a living


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

and how do we sound like bad a$$ guide because we heard a couple storys ????????????????????????????????? and shared them


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

MCMANN said:


> and how do we sound like bad a$$ guide because we heard a couple storys ????????????????????????????????? and shared them


You said you've never killed anything in your life. I think you were being sarcastic. I bet you've killed a ton of things being that you're a good enough hunter to be a guide!


----------



## MCMANN (Apr 8, 2003)

i was being a smarta$$ when i said that yes ive killed many of many birds in my years but by no means am i a bada$$ never said i was

just a guy trying to make a living at what i love doing


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone else have any input on what they do to clean their decoys after the spring season?


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

I just throw all of my dekes in the back of my truck and go through the car wash two birds with one stone

utahhunter1


----------



## BluegooseBluegoose (Jan 10, 2009)

Put them out in your yard before a good rain storm.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Send them to the guides because they need to make a livin. :roll:


----------

